# sexting leading to PA ?



## greeneyesforever (May 19, 2011)

how likely is it that even once caught...that the person will eventually have another affair..sexting, emotional and/or physical?

i ask because my husband just had a sexting affair with a bit of emotional ties thrown in...they would have conversations about our marriage (sexual side) the weather, work ect...

he is not the type of person who i would of ever expected this from..ever... so its making me think that I dont know him at all... part of his job involves travel for weeks at a time..no this can not change..he cant quit to find a job without this travel..... and im so worried that once he gets out there and starts traveling he will actually have a physical relationship with someone now that he has a "taste" with the sexting...

although he says that he is so sorry and ashamed and would never do it again...i cant help but be so worried.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You need to work at finding out the causes of him starting this other relationship. There's likely some needs to be met, or issues to be resolved. Just accepting his apology without fixing the root cause won't get you too much further ahead.

Counseling may be an option if you're having communication issues.

C


----------



## greeneyesforever (May 19, 2011)

the cause is we havent spent anytime together in the last 6 months...constant arguing, no sex...maybe once every couple of months!


----------



## greeneyesforever (May 19, 2011)

he said it was exciting having someone pay him that much attention.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

greeneyesforever said:


> how likely is it that even once caught...that the person will eventually have another affair..sexting, emotional and/or physical?


Only time will tell but I can assure you if you don't instill a hard boundary w/ consequences, it's more likely to happen again.


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

greeneyesforever said:


> how likely is it that even once caught...that the person will eventually have another affair..sexting, emotional and/or physical?
> 
> i ask because my husband just had a sexting affair with a bit of emotional ties thrown in...they would have conversations about our marriage (sexual side) the weather, work ect...
> 
> ...


I found out a year ago by accident, (very high cell phone bill) that my fiance was spending several hours a day, every day, along with a lot of texts back and forth to a female that he had an affair with when he was married to his ex-wife. 

I was told the typical story, "They are just friends" "Nothing ever physical between them" etc. After a lot of tears and emotional drainage, he said he would never talk to her again.

As far as I know, all communication ceased a year ago as he said it would. He would never and still won't tell me details.

Well, one month ago we got another very high cell phone bill, so I checked. One number continued to show up, (not the first females). This time, I wanted to sit back and watch, watch patterns, times etc. I did not say anything. I was hurt but even more pi**ed! I don't know what my plans were going to be but I didn't want to say anything at first. I drank with some friends one night and apparently drank too much to where my emotions could not be held back and I did the freak out on him! I was so mad, mad at him and more mad at myself because now I know he will give me some lame excuses, again, and can go, what they call, "underground".

I don't know what the statistics are regarding EA's and repeat offenders, I wish I knew. In my case, it happened again.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"he said it was exciting having someone pay him that much attention" Your guy likes his ego stroked. You know how to do that better than anyone else. If he's getting validation and approval from you, unless he's just a narcissist, he won't really need to get it elsewhere.


----------

